# Verbindung SPS - WinCC FLex RT mit NetPro



## eYe (3 Oktober 2008)

Nabend,

ich hab mal wieder nen Problem 

Folgendes Szenario:

1x PG mit WinCC Flex 2005 SP 1 HF7

1x SPS 315-2 PN/DP

(Später statt PG 1x Touchpanel mit Standart Ethernet Karte und WinCC Flex 2005 RT)

PG und SPS sind verbunden über Ethernet, programmieren mit Step 7 klappt wunderbar. Nun habe ich mal die WinCC Flex RT gestartet und es kommt keine Verbindung zu stande. Folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Allgemeiner Vrbindungsfehler 0x384"

Ich habe sonst immer SPS und HMI Programm getrennt gehabt und nun zum ersten mal, das WinCC Flex Projekt in Step7 integriert. Dementsprechend bin ich mir bezüglich der EInstellungen in NetPro überhaupt nicht sicher.
Und in WinCC Flex selber kann ich ja nichts mehr einstellen, die Verbindung wurde von Step7 automatisch eingefügt...

Im Anhang zwei Bilder, einma NetPro und einmal WinCC Flex Verbindung.

SPS hat die IP 192.168.0.1 und das HMI später 192.168.0.2, habe mein PG momentan nun auf 192.168.0.2.

Ich bin mir mit den Einstellungen nicht ganz sicher, siehe rote Markierung Bilder.

Wäre Klasse wenn jemand den Fehler sieht und mir nen Tipp gibt 


Schönen Abend, eYe


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (3 Oktober 2008)

Du brauchst in Net Pro keine Verbindung zur HMI projektieren .
Im WinCC Flexible ist der Softbus falsch . Hast du als Station einen Simatic Manager für das TP eine HMI Station oder eine PC Station eingefügt ?


----------



## eYe (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo MajorutyOfOne,

habe in NetPro folgendes eingefügt:

Stationen -> SIMATIC HMI STATION -> PC -> WinCC flexible Runtime

Und dann habe ich um die Verbindung zum Ethernet herstellen zu können noch in der HW-Konfig der HMI Station noch 
SIMATIC PC Station -> IE Allgemein -> "IE_CP /V6.2.1" eingefügt.

Ich hoffe ma das ist das richte für meine Standard Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (3 Oktober 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Hallo MajorutyOfOne,
> 
> habe in NetPro folgendes eingefügt:
> 
> ...



Ich nehme immer HMI IE , steht da so einzeln rum ohne Ordner .
Funktioniert bei mir zumindest bei PC mit Flexible Runtime .


----------



## eYe (3 Oktober 2008)

Ich werds mal probieren 

Hm, wo fügst du es denn genau ein. Finde HMI IE nicht in NetPro?

Finde das nur in der HW Konfig wenn ich eine SIMATIC S7 HMI Station eingefügt habe, aber kann es dann nicht einfügen.

" Diese Baugruppe ist in einer HMI-Station des Typs WinCC Flexible Runtime nicht erlaubt "


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (3 Oktober 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Ich werds mal probieren
> 
> Hm, wo fügst du es denn genau ein. Finde HMI IE nicht in NetPro?



Konfiguration der HMI Station , ist quasi der Hardware Manager der HMI Station


----------



## eYe (3 Oktober 2008)

Finde das nur in der HW Konfig wenn ich eine SIMATIC S7 HMI Station eingefügt habe, aber kann es dann nicht einfügen.

" Diese Baugruppe ist in einer HMI-Station des Typs WinCC Flexible Runtime nicht erlaubt "


Habe jetzt mal eine SIMATIC PC Station eingefügt, dort kann ich HMI IE auswählen. Mal schauen obs klappt


----------



## eYe (3 Oktober 2008)

Will einfach nicht das doofe Ding 

Wenn ich aber eine Verbindung von Hand einstelle, also ohne das Projekt in Step7 zu importieren dann läuft es wie immer einwandfrei.
Nur möchte ich bei der Menge an Daten diesmal nicht auf die schnelle Direktauswahl der Variablen verzichten.

Ich muss nun leider los, hoffe mal ich kriege es morgen hin.

Solltest du zufällig nen Beispielprojekt haben oder nen "How to" wäre ich dir unendlich dankbar 

Schönen Abend, eYe


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (3 Oktober 2008)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805548&treeLang=de

Hoffentlich klappt der Link


----------



## eYe (4 Oktober 2008)

Vielen Vielen Dank 

Hat mit der Anleitung super geklappt.

:TOOL:

(Sollte wohl besser auch immer mal die Siemens Seite durchstöbern bevor ich hier nerve  )


----------

